# SweetPeasMommie



## pamnock (Sep 27, 2005)

Angel,

You are in our thoughts and prayers during this difficult time of the loss of your mother.

Wishing you peace and healing,

Pam


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Sep 27, 2005)

ray:You and your family is in my thoughts. Very sorry. :rose: Sharon


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 27, 2005)

Prayers for you and your family during this difficult time...

ray:


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 27, 2005)

My sympathy and condolences... urplepansy: You and your family willbe in my prayers.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm so very sorry, Angel and DJ.

:sad:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 27, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Laura


----------



## naturestee (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm so very sorry. ink iris:


----------



## Lissa (Sep 27, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## irishmist (Sep 27, 2005)

So sorry for your loss Angel and DJ.

Susan


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Sep 27, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I can't imagine how hard it is to lose my Mother. You and your family will be in my thoughts.

Vickie


----------



## holland (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Sep 27, 2005)

I am deeply saddened to hear of the passing of your mother. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers are with you on this day.


----------



## bunnydude (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh no! This is the first time I am reading this. I wish to extend my deepest condolences.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 27, 2005)

I am sorry Angel and DJ.Our condolences to your family.

Stan ink iris:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 27, 2005)

so sorry, hugs and prayers from me.

Nicole


----------



## bluebird (Sep 28, 2005)

Im soo sorry.bluebird


----------



## Ty-bee (Sep 28, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!

Hugs, Shannon


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Sep 28, 2005)

I am so so so sorry for your loss, I know howhard it is to lose a loved one. You and your family will be in mythoughts and prayers. I am going to put in a prayer request and mychurch youth group this week for you. May she rest in peace.:angel:


----------



## CMiska (Sep 29, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about you loss


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 30, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Much Love, 

Raspberry and SLG


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh thank you everyone. I am doing better today though knowing that she is safe at home. 

Dad is doing good, every now and then he will have his moments and heis going to live with us for good too. I think it is best for him rightnow cause he does not want to be alone. 

I will tell DJ to see this as well. Thank you Pam for posting this.

Angel and MeatHead :hug:


----------

